# Self-driving cars will "cruise" to avoid paying to park



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

https://news.ucsc.edu/2019/01/millardball-vehicles.html

"Parking prices are what get people out of their cars and on to public transit, but autonomous vehicles have no need to park at all. They can get around paying for parking by cruising," he said. "They will have every incentive to create havoc."

Millard-Ball analyzes "The Autonomous Vehicle Parking Problem" in the current issue of Transport Policy.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Great idea!! This means Waymo will create more traffic in Phoenix when people already hate them.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

SDC saves $$$
Good deal!!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Omg Tomato how stupid are you?

This video explains how this is a DUMB idea because the SDCs will be congesting the streets to their own benefit and he suggests the city impose some sort of tax on SDCs to compensate.

And here you are promoting this video
Like it’s a “great idea”

Did you even WATCH the video?! LOL


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Omg Tomato how stupid are you?
> 
> This video explains how this is a DUMB idea because the SDCs will be congesting the streets to their own benefit and he suggests the city impose some sort of tax on SDCs to compensate.
> 
> ...


As usual Greg,iheartuber ur very emotional and under a consistent misconception.
Time-out for u little one
with ur other accounts goneubering & uberdriverfornow


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> https://news.ucsc.edu/2019/01/millardball-vehicles.html
> 
> "Parking prices are what get people out of their cars and on to public transit, but autonomous vehicles have no need to park at all. They can get around paying for parking by cruising," he said. "They will have every incentive to create havoc."
> 
> Millard-Ball analyzes "The Autonomous Vehicle Parking Problem" in the current issue of Transport Policy.


That should do Wonders for the Environment and City Congestion !

I can hardly wait to see EMPTY CARS CLOGGING THE STREETS !

And the Longer they Roll
The Higher the Maintenence Bills !

" PAY ME NOW OR PAY ME LATER"


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> As usual Greg,iheartuber ur very emotional and under a consistent misconception.
> Time-out for u little one
> with ur other accounts goneubering & uberdriverfornow


You know what tomato?

I took all the info you and your boss Monica let slip and I did some research and I concluded that you are probably. guy named Greg Rogers who works at a Think Tank that's involved in the SDC space.

Now you're accusing me of being the Tomato but you're also calling me Greg. Which means that I probably hit the nail on the head.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> You know what tomato?
> 
> I took all the info you and your boss Monica let slip and I did some research and I concluded that you are probably. guy named Greg Rogers who works at a Think Tank that's involved in the SDC space.
> 
> Now you're accusing me of being the Tomato but you're also calling me Greg. Which means that I probably hit the nail on the head.


Nice try Greg.
Deflection has never been ur strong suit.
Upload ur image Greg, we'd like to see u and "Monica" LOL.
"Think tank" what is ur think tank's name?
There are hundreds of thousands of registered "Think tanks"
Whatever they are


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Shimmering waves of exhaust fumes from Climate controlled empty cars with DOUBLE AIRCONDITIONING causing high engine idle in EMPTY CARS !

Turn A.C .OFF/ A.C. BREAKS ?
Robot Version of MAD COW DISEASE IN 2 TON AUTOMOBILE !

Fried Computer Brains running rampant on our streets !
Unchecked.
No signs of Danger . . 
Until THEY KILL AGAIN !

Anyone have Stephen Kings number ?


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Arbor View defensive tackle Greg Rogers


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> Nice try Greg.
> Deflection has never been ur strong suit.
> Upload ur image Greg, we'd like to see u and "Monica" LOL.
> "Think tank" what is ur think tank's name?
> ...


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> View attachment 294778


Gee, iheartuber i pictured U taller.
Flamboyant, aren't U.
What about ur boss "Monica" ? Picture?
Ur think tank affiliation?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> Gee, iheartuber i pictured taller.
> What about ur boss "Monica" ? Picture?
> Ur think tank affiliation?


You better hope your bosses don't realize I do a better job of communication than you do.

I kinda have a feeling by your nasty tone that you already thought about that


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> You better hope your bosses don't realize I do a better job of communication than you do.
> 
> I kinda have a feeling by your nasty tone that you already thought about that


Oh, Greg stop being so emotional. Call u "Drama" from now on.

contact ur bosses @ the "think tank" and ask for a promotion
Tell them "monica" is holding back ur career.

Ubering isn't going support ur lifestyle


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> Oh, Greg stop being so emotional. Call u "Drama" from now on.
> 
> contact ur bosses @ the "think tank" and ask for a promotion
> Tell them "monica" is holding back ur career.
> ...


I'll ask again.

You, Ecomcon, are PRO-SDC

The Tomato (RIP) is also Pro-SDC

I am ANTI-SDC

So how the hell am I the Tomato?


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Drama iheartuber Supporting, Smart Data Compression (SDC) file types are provided by Esri and should be supported in ArcGIS Pro.
Any further issues consult Electra Pro, SDC's premier electric cylindrical lockset.

Good luck


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> Drama iheartuber Supporting, Smart Data Compression (SDC) file types are provided by Esri and should be supported in ArcGIS Pro.
> Any further issues consult Electra Pro, SDC's premier electric cylindrical lockset.
> 
> Good luck


SDC stands for Self Driving Cars numbnuts

You know, as in the entire topic of this thread?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Omg Tomato how stupid are you?
> 
> This video explains how this is a DUMB idea because the SDCs will be congesting the streets to their own benefit and he suggests the city impose some sort of tax on SDCs to compensate.
> 
> ...


He's got nothing positive about SDCs except cartoons so now he posts things he clearly didn't read.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

As a cabbie....

I've cruised for an hour straight cause i didn't WANT to park...

SDCs (especially SDC taxis) they are gonna do it to save money.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> As a cabbie....
> 
> I've cruised for an hour straight cause i didn't WANT to park...
> 
> SDCs (especially SDC taxis) they are gonna do it to save money.


That sounds wasteful. What's the logic behind cruising for an hour?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Why would a think tank promoting SDC worry about posting on an Uber Driver forum. Seems like wasted energy to me.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

goneubering said:


> That sounds wasteful. What's the logic behind cruising for an hour?


No expenses beyond gasoline (for moving VS parking) and when your cruising in a taxi it's possible you'll get a flag down. And i could still received phoned in cab fares while cruising.

So... why not cruise for fares?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> No expenses beyond gasoline (for moving VS parking) and when your cruising in a taxi it's possible you'll get a flag down. And i could still received phoned in cab fares while cruising.
> 
> So... why not cruise for fares?


I understand cabs operate differently from us rideshare people but it still seems like you're accumulating unnecessary wear and tear. Gas is not your only expense.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> Why would a think tank promoting SDC worry about posting on an Uber Driver forum. Seems like wasted energy to me.


Yes.

I can't fathom a think tank nor SDC promotion campaign wasting time with an uber driver forum. Gains them nothing. Uber drivers have No political power, no organization nor wealth.

Makes no logical sense other than to a paranoid narcissistic driver imagining or needing a "boogeyman" that represents the fear of, or hostility towards SDC.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I understand cabs operate differently from us rideshare people but it still seems like you're accumulating unnecessary wear and tear. Gas is not your only expense.


Uhh..

Rented taxi (by the day or 12 block)

+ gasoline
+tolls

Those are the expenses in a company taxi. The rentals are either by the week, day, or 12 hour block.

Literally...

VS being parked..

It's just gas.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Uhh..
> 
> Rented taxi (by the day or 12 block)
> 
> ...


I didn't realize how taxi companies function. Thx!


----------

